# Winter Boots



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

I know many of you plow in work boots,sneakers,etc,I'm looking for winter boots since I'm out in the snow shoveling,any suggestions please?Thanks.


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Muck Boots- Artic model. They are great!


----------



## PhilFromErie (Jun 29, 2009)

2nd on the Muck Arctic


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I like the red Rangers with the yellow toe. They are warm but, they don't make your feet sweat. They are also steel toe wich is nice. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=95&idcategory=43


----------



## Landcare - Mont (Feb 28, 2011)

mercer_me;1316502 said:


> I like the red Rangers with the yellow toe. They are warm but, they don't make your feet sweat. They are also steel toe wich is nice. http://www.labonville.com/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=95&idcategory=43


How come you like steel toes in your winter boots? You're not supposed to drop the plow unless you're in the truck.


----------



## OntarioGuy (Jan 5, 2011)

Landcare - Mont;1316508 said:


> You're not supposed to drop the plow unless you're in the truck.


lol i found that funny...

I also wear my steel toe boots all the time... unless i will be shoveling alot. then i wear winter boots... witch i still have to get.


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

LUCKY 7;1316494 said:


> Muck Boots- Artic model. They are great!


Do they run true to size? And are they waterproof all the way to the top of the boot?


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Landcare - Mont;1316508 said:


> How come you like steel toes in your winter boots? You're not supposed to drop the plow unless you're in the truck.


If you ever have to get out and work on some thing or any thing like that it's nice to have. They are also good for cutting wood.


----------



## LUCKY 7 (Dec 9, 2008)

Camden;1316526 said:


> Do they run true to size? And are they waterproof all the way to the top of the boot?


Yeah the size was the same as I normally wear. Totally waterproof until it comes over the top. Really slick on and off too. The top hugs leg when up, when you want to take off- the top rolls down to the ankle and they slip right off.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

I wear Redwing boots. Steel toe also since they keep their shape. They are water proof also along with insulated. They are comfortable and some models you can have a re-sole done on them. Easy to keep water proof by using mink oil once or twice a year. They are nice but they are not cheap. Just bought another pair two weeks ago and they were $200.


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

496 BB;1316692 said:


> I wear Redwing boots. Steel toe also since they keep their shape. They are water proof also along with insulated. They are comfortable and some models you can have a re-sole done on them. Easy to keep water proof by using mink oil once or twice a year. They are nice but they are not cheap. Just bought another pair two weeks ago and they were $200.


BONUS...some are actually still AMERICAN made!


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh ya...I also wear them exclusively! They are simply awesome;waterproof,very warm,and very comfortable.I have a big wide foot.No problem finding a size to fit.


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Yep and the people that work there know boots like Al Bundy knows womens shoes


----------



## ratherbfishin (Aug 1, 2011)

496 BB;1316712 said:


> Yep and the people that work there know boots like Al Bundy knows womens shoes


Well put man! You hit the nail on the head....true professionals!


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I wear Northerner insulated rubber boots. Not too much insulation to make your feet sweat, but, enough when you have to get out and shovel.

kevlars


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

Timberland Sno Pros with the composite toe. Stays warmer than the steel toe


----------



## cold_and_tired (Dec 18, 2008)

I swear by my Chippewa boots. http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/logger/26340

They keep your feet very warm but yet aren't too hot. The soles have amazing traction and the boots are damn comfortable.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks guys,I am looking for a dedicated winter boot either rubber or a pac boot.The Muck boots seem like a good posibility.


----------



## s. donato (Dec 9, 2010)

I wear the redwing loggers for the winter. Work out really nice and very dry. Also steel toe. Redwing is pretty much all i wear anymore. I am convinced that they are saving my feet and knees by wearing them daily. I have 4 pairs with various insulation levels for through out the year. I injured my knee this year and when i wear my boots i have no issues but if i wear sneakers or some old shoe with little to know support my knee kills me. All i am trying to say is make sure you wear good shoes/boots all the time. 


If i am going to be shoveling i just clear a path so i am not standing in snow while shoveling. So why would you need so much water proofing? I know eventually any leather will get saturated but hasnt happened to me yet with what i do. Ymmv i do have knee high water boots like the utility companies wear but havent needed them while shoveling. I bought them for when i used to snow blow but they were so dam warm beeing all rubber that i couldnt stand them. Then i bought a pair of catapiller alaska boots for winter and used them for 5 years no issues. Just replaced them last year with redwing insulated loggers and havent looked back.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

RONK;1316988 said:


> Thanks guys,I am looking for a dedicated winter boot either rubber or a pac boot.The Muck boots seem like a good posibility.


Find a military surplus dealer that carries the ORIGINAL Mickey Mouse boot---your feet will love you.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Get the Muck's from TSC. I learned the hard way not to get any thing leather if your putting calcium chloride down, Shrinks them a TON to the point they wont fit any more. Muck's are made from rubber and don't shrink and keep your feet really warm


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

The Mickey boots are great. But, they are bulky to drive with. I have the black ones, and they are not quite as bulky. They are great for sitting in a deer stand, but, I don't like walking much in them.

kevlars


----------



## DodgeRam1996 (Oct 8, 2006)

*Help me find the perfect boot*

Thanks for all the great info, so many choices. I'm not working with calcium chloride. I need a warm boot that I can slip on, a steel toe (or composite toe), and waterproof. For about $100 (to $150). The three top ones I've found are Chippawa, Timberland and Muck. Am I missing any?

I'd like a boot that can keep my feet warm and dry with only one pair of socks on (usually I have to double them up). It's too damn close to call, I don't know which one to get, who carries these boots or do I have to order online? How do you figure out your size when you order online?


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

http://www.sorel.com/winter-boots/men,default,sc.html


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

If you go w/ Sorel, don't get the boots w/ the plastic buckle that helps tighten the top of the boot around your leg. I should have known better.......broke one of the buckles the first time I put them on. pos


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Mine have laces. But they are also 17 yrs old. Which ones do you have? Most from that link I gave have laces all way up.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

tuney443;1317038 said:


> Find a military surplus dealer that carries the ORIGINAL Mickey Mouse boot---your feet will love you.


Have not wore a pair in 25+ years but probably the warmest most water proof I had ever worn to date.

ebay

buycheaper.com


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey Reaper- I would purchase Sorels again, just not the set that I have. Here is the link.
http://www.zappos.com/sorel-conquest-black


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

25 yrs? are you a fellow vet?:salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Red Bull Junkie;1320307 said:


> 25 yrs? are you a fellow vet?:salute:


Army 101st airborne (late 70's) Ft. Knox and Ft. Lewis. 
Never left the states tho and was more beer drinking then anything else. :salute:

Daughter is a VFW served in Bosnia and Germany during Clinton years.

Son in law is a lifer still active. Has many overseas duties all the way back to when they went to those islands off south America, Had a mission after the black hawk down escapade, Bosnia where he met my daughter and 3x tours in Iraq and 1 in Afghanistan. :salute:


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Red Bull Junkie;1320292 said:


> Hey Reaper- I would purchase Sorels again, just not the set that I have. Here is the link.
> http://www.zappos.com/sorel-conquest-black


Those look mighty warm. I agree that snap/buckle/clasp looks kinda cheesy.


----------



## Red Bull Junkie (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, thanks for your service. I think beer drinking is standard operating procedure in the military. lol. I'm a young buck-2 tours in Iraqistan with 1st Battalion 7th Marines, Stationed out of 29 palms CA. I've been home about 3 years now. Yes, I said Iraqistan, lol


----------



## bi-directional (Dec 11, 2010)

I wear Dunlop Purofort thermo and really like them for their warmth and comfort but are not the best for driving as they are a little bulky. They are also expensive but will last for years, mine are two years old and I wear them every day in the winter and don't have any signs of wear. The Muck boots are very similar design and are less money. Bogs boots also make good boots that are similar design to Muck.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

I got Airwalks... some kind of winter high top boot... i love them. Didnt think they'd be that great b/c i found them for cheap at payless shoes one day lol. Liked them so much that i went back, ordered in extra pairs in size 10/11/12 for the other guys that always work for us and was a seasonal present for doing snow. So now most of the time we match footwear. haha, sad. They keep warm though in worst of conditions.


----------



## snyder1924 (Jan 8, 2011)

"Redwing" for work boots/shoes of any kind. They are the best. I wear the insutlated with gore lining when i am plowing. The leather is tanned in a way that does not allow incedental water to penetrate. I spray with a light coating of Silicon for safe measure at the beginng of the year and I am Good to go. My feet stay dry. Dry feet usually equals warm feet.


----------



## Gus64 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have owned a few pair of these over the years: Completly waterproof and chemical proof (no leather), warm as toast inside! Very cheap right now...

http://www.campmor.com/kamik-men-39-s-hunter-boots.shtml


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

I was so tired of my feet getting wet then my feet freezing in winter boots.. went out and picked up 
A pair of mucks... a little bulky but I will put up with it, so warm I don't even wear thick socks with them.
Great boot.


----------



## siteworkplus (Nov 7, 2011)

AIR ASSAULT REAPER!!!!!! ON TIME - ON TARGET 3/319FA Ft Campbell KY 

Back to topic: L.L Bean .... My dog used mine for a chew toy- sent them back- replaced @ no charge-customer for life


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

I use a nice set of Irish stetter hunting boots, 800g thinsulate, 100% water proof they are awesome, and quite comfy.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

Those Kampmor boots look almost identical to the Walmart Ozark Trail boots that were posted earlier and I bought a couple pairs. They are real nice. I got them for $20 a pair. 

Kevlars


----------



## dooleycorp (Jan 5, 2011)

wear the redwing loggers when don;t have to get out of the machines to often and muck boots when in the snow both are great.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Another vote for the Muck Artics, they're awesome. Not too hot when in the truck and don't turn to ice when jumping into the snow.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

I have been very happy with my Muck boots.... the Chore model. Very comfortable! I wear them a lot! Thumbs Up


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

Timberland Pro Series, I just wear them because they are comfortable. If I am working they are warm, but I am not out of the truck much. I love them.


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Bought some Mickey mouse boots which are what the military uses in extreme conditions. Haven't had a chance to use them though with the lack of snow. I tried them on and I can tell they will be very warm and last forever. Online for something like $80


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Smitty58;1448027 said:


> Bought some Mickey mouse boots which are what the military uses in extreme conditions. Haven't had a chance to use them though with the lack of snow. I tried them on and I can tell they will be very warm and last forever. Online for something like $80


I have never tried them boots but, I have always wanted a pair.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a pair of the black mickeys. They are less bulky, and not rated for as low of temps as the white ones. Plenty warm though. I use them deer hunting. Not for plowing. They are still pretty bulky. I got mine off of eBay. 

Kevlars


----------



## Buster F (Jun 12, 2006)

I just got a pair of Helly Hansen "Iglutwo" winter boots for Christmas and so far - so good. They are very light and comfortable while keeping my feet dry and warm, everything i was looking forin a snow boot. Pretty reasonable as well $140 on Amazon.


----------



## Dagwell (Dec 9, 2011)

ECCO...Pricey, but you cant beat their comfort.


----------



## RONK (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks for the response.I bought the Muck Arctic Pro.I've used them once for our second event,they worked great,warm and comfortable.Thanks.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

cold_and_tired;1316963 said:


> I swear by my Chippewa boots. http://www.chippewaboots.com/boots/logger/26340
> 
> They keep your feet very warm but yet aren't too hot. The soles have amazing traction and the boots are damn comfortable.


I'll second that all the way. At a penny a step the first pair I had paid themselves off many times over in comfort. They are more comfortable than socks. Quality leather and as mentinoed already, same with Chippewa, someone down there knows their boots.

I can't wear the loggers though, I have a pair of classics and a pair of norwegian briars.

Not to much so inconsequential I'd speak about with such conviction as Chippewa boots. I get mine down in New Hampshire.

Now with all that said I won't subject the leather to all the salt so I alternate between my chainsaw boots and a pair of cold weather lined winter boots from kamik for snow clearing duties. Both would drive you out of the room when taken off after a long shift. I take the liners out and wash em wonce in a while and stuff the boots with newspaper after every day I wear them.
Pete


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

I have Irish Setter hunting boots. Super comfy after 7 years of heavy use. They have holes in them but they are still warm.


----------



## 03sd (Jan 16, 2012)

Redwing goretex their the best boots I have found a little pricy but worth it.


----------



## 518Landscapes (Dec 1, 2010)

LUCKY 7;1316494 said:


> Muck Boots- Artic model. They are great!


Best winter snow boot I have ever had. Thumbs Up

The leather boots Chippewa,Redwing etc... get killed from the salt and are to heavy when they are wet. Edit: to heavy for me they kill my knees.


----------

